# Check out my new GIF



## Nabors12 (Sep 24, 2006)

Down in my sig in the middle. Just made it, after seeing that trailer for 300 I had to give it some props in my sig!:thumbsup:


----------



## Choke_Wire (Aug 9, 2006)

300 does look like a really good movie.

by the way do u know why its called 300?


----------



## ruban (Nov 9, 2006)

Choke_Wire said:


> 300 does look like a really good movie.
> 
> by the way do u know why its called 300?



300 Spartans went up againt a million Persians (or so the legends says). A quick read on Wikipedia will tell you it was 300 Spartans + 700 Thespians vs. 100,000 or more Persians and it's allies. While that number seems dwarfed compared to the "million" that was purposed, it was still quite a feat.


----------



## screenamesuck (Jun 29, 2006)

pretty cool, you should add it to the sticky thread above.


----------

